# Bridge work is done for now!



## smcgill (Jan 2, 2008)

All set !
Got to run some trains over the new bridge!


























I ended up using paint just for plastic!!
I think it came out pretty good.
Sean










Why no pics ???
It worked before??


----------



## smcgill (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

NICE!


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey, that looks great Sean! Nice job!


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks good Sean. Later RJD


----------



## Manco (Jan 5, 2009)

Looks good! I wanted to paint mine the same color. Have any problem with the paint sticking to the slicker surfaces of the channel?


----------



## H-man (Jan 4, 2008)

Sean, 

Nice job like the fact thast it is not entirly semetricle. What material did you use to build? 

Howard


----------



## smcgill (Jan 2, 2008)

See this post!








http://www.mylargescale.com/Communi...fault.aspx
Sean


----------

